# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Ηλεκτρονικός διακόπτης

## tsalik

Γειά σας.Υπάρχει κάποιο κύκλωμα(όσο γίνεται πιο απλό) το οποίο όταν τροφοδοτηθεί να λειτουργήσει σαν να έχουμε πατήσει το power.Συγκεκριμένα πρόκειται για μια τηλεόραση η οποία όταν διακόπτουμε την τροφοδοσία της και μετά την ξανατροφοδοτήσουμε πηγαίνει σε St/by.Επειδή η πρόσβαση είναι δύσκολη θέλω ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα ώστε όταν δώσουμε τάση μετά από 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα να λειτουργήσει σαν να έχουμε πατήσει το μπουτόν power και μετά όμως  να "ελευθερωθεί" ώστε αν μελλοντικά χρειαστεί να χρησημοποιήσουμε το κοντρόλ να μπορεί να δεχτεί τις εντολές του.

----------


## FILMAN

Καλά τόσο δύσκολο είναι να την ανοίξεις από το τηλεχειριστήριο; Τώρα δεν κατάλαβα τί ακριβώς θες, να ανοίξεις την TV και να τραβήξεις καλώδια από μέσα, ή να βάλεις ένα κύκλωμα απέξω που να "πατάει" το μπουτόν st by σε ένα δεύτερο τηλεχειριστήριο;

----------


## tsalik

Γειά σου Φίλιππε.Θέλω να το βάλω μέσα στην συσκευή.Επειδή η τηλεόραση πρόκειται να μπει σε λεωφορείο θέλω να ανάβει μόνη της με το που θα τροφοδοτηθεί και να μην χρειάζεται να την ανοίγει ο οδηγός.Αν γεφυρώσω το μπουτόν ανοίγει αλλά μετά δεν εκτελεί κάποια άλλη εντολή ούτε από τα πλήκτρα επάνω της αλλά και από το κοντρόλ.

----------


## FILMAN

Άρα θες ένα κύκλωμα που μόλις του δώσεις τροφοδοσία να σου οπλίζει ένα ρελεδάκι και μετά από 1 ... 2 sec να κόβει. Εσύ θα συνδέσεις τη NΟ επαφή του ρελέ παράλληλα στο μπουτόν της TV. Ο πιο απλός τρόπος να γίνει αυτό είναι ένα ρελέ με πηνίο 24V (λεωφορείο γαρ), ένας ηλεκτρολυτικός μερικών εκατοντάδων ή χιλιάδων μF, δυο δίοδοι και ίσως μια αντίσταση.

----------


## FILMAN

Κάπως έτσι...
(Τελικά θέλει μόνο μια δίοδο και όχι δύο...)

----------


## tsalik

Φίλιππα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

